# Avatar question.......



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

Okay I just need a little help here.......

*I've got a gif that my friend Signature was kind enough to send to me, I just need step by step instructions on how I can use it as my new Avatar.
.....Yes, fine whatever, I'm stuck in the Stupid mode right now. *

DS


----------



## angel (Dec 2, 1998)

Go to 'user cp', choose 'edit options', then the change avatar button at the bottom of the page. At the bottom of the next page to appear you will see the optiojn to browse to the location of your new avatar and upload it.


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

Don't laugh I'm really stuck on stupid here..........

Okay I sent the .gif to my documents, but when I try to load it from there I get a message from the tech guy telling me that it cant do that and the max is 20000 bytes.

It should work, but I'm sure I'm doing something wrong

DS


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Have you tried opening it in a photo type program and saving it as a .jpg file?


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

Nope, I have not done that.........

I was hoping I would not have to re-invent the wheel.

As long as I'm in the stupid mode (we can all enjoy the moment), but like in properties under the general tab it says 424 bytes (8192 bytes used) does that help?

DS


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You aren't going to re-invent the wheel....I had to do the same thing with mine.....open photo program, save as .jpg file to the same location......and give it another shot......


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

That's 'cause you are a girl and you guys have patience, I'm a just a guy and we work different than you guys do.

I'm gonna have a beer now and then I'll MAN HANDLE the thing, Yeah see..... and what if I don't have a photo publisher program thingy? Then what? Another beer?

Will you just pleeeez make it so it just works for me?


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

Open it with a photo editor program, save as gif or jpg (one other is allowed I think) resize to to 50x50 pixels (most progs will let you select the whole image and put a handle or whatever on or around it so that you can hold the mouse button and move it to "drag it down.") 
That should get your byte size and image (dimension) size down to spec. Check your file properties to make sure, I had to do it several times. 
Save it again. 
Upload (per instruction in User CP) your shiny new avatar.

Help you any?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Sheesh, email me the dang thing!

I'll have a glass of wine and fix it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

That was gonna be my next suggestion...email it to MS Candy


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hey RT, looks like he left us here drinkin' alone!!!!!!


----------



## Gram123 (Mar 15, 2001)

If you don't have a photo editor prog, you should be able to convert it in MS Paint, or in an empty browser window using IExplore. Just drag it in there, File, Save As.

Gram


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

What's a nice girl like you two doing in a place like this?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

RT......nice girls gotta have fun once in awhile


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

I'm right here, two Heineken's later and feeling better as I open my third and last one.

Cheers,

DS


----------



## Signature (Sep 15, 2001)

Oops. 
This is my fault.
I got all creative and made Dark Star an animated gif, (my first).

I thought it would work here, but I made it way, way, way too big, and I don't know what to do about it, since I just began dabbling in such things a few days ago.

It's 50x40 pixels, (which was all I was concerned about at first, not knowing any better), but its properties tell me that it's 38.3KB(39,229 bytes) 40,960 bytes used.
And Dark Star says the properties are 424 bytes (8192 bytes used)???

Am I looking at the right properties, and is this gonna involve math?
If so, please pass the bottle opener - I'll have a Corona. 

I hope AcaCandy can fix it with no trouble, but if it's too much, I can take it back to the "drawing" board, with helpful and much appreciated suggestions for making it smaller.


----------



## Ratboy (Feb 12, 1999)

I had the same problem with my avatar. I used the program linked below, as recommended by davey7546 in another post.

I removed every other frame to get under the 20kb size limit.

Microsoft GIF Animator


----------



## Signature (Sep 15, 2001)

Thanks Ratboy.
Nice avatar, by the way. 

I did remove a couple of frames that really weren't all that necessary.
And it helped.

I also messed about with different formats, and ended up with 1 jpeg and 22 bmp's all converted into an animated gif, instead of 23 gifs converted into an animated gif.
(That 1 jpeg just looked better than its bmp counterpart, for some reason.)

Altogether, it made a quite a difference.
The so-far finished product - (I may still play with it a little) - is not as smooth as the original, but it's a much smaller size, and it came out pretty good all-in-all, I think.

Next time I'll try to be more careful from the start, now that I understand a little more about it.
I've learned alot about what to do, and what not to do, and I can't wait to learn more.


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

*I'm happening now,........ Whoosh.

At this time I'd like to thank Angel, AcaCandy (I owe you at least a bottle of wine, and a large bottle of Tylenol. This girl has the patience of a Saint) RT (thanks for showing up and having a drink with us) Gram (I knew I could count on you) Ratboy (for all of your insight) and of course........ Signature (who created the avatar and would not give up on this)........... Let me see am I forgetting anyone? Oh yeah my Mom, Thank you all.*

*Whooosh....... Dark Star.*


----------



## Gram123 (Mar 15, 2001)

Just a thought,
When I chose my avatar, it was just one from those available on TSG, and obviously designed by someone else.
If I were to download the gif animator, could I also download my existing avatar and edit it?
If I was to design an entirely new one, is it easy to create the single gifs? Would I have to get a drawing package and draw each frame from scratch? Does the animator have effects like PowerPoint?

Not that I'm sick of my monkey, just that I'd like to be able to do my own without nicking someone elses pic.

Gram


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Dark Star
Nice Avatar! I like it.
Signature for your first attempt at Gif animation you sure have quite a talent. Extremely creative and user specific. I like how you used the frame specific delays to accentuate certian events and still maintain size and flow.
Very good job!
Dave


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Heyyyyyy! Too cool Dark Star! I like it! Great job Signature!  

I'll drink to that! (gotta be happy hour somewhere in the world!)


----------



## Signature (Sep 15, 2001)

Thank you for the compliments everybody. 

The basics of the artwork are not all mine, I admit, but I did make a lot of detailed changes.

I found the original gif, which immediately made me think of Dark Star, got inspired, and then rooted around all the programs in my computer and on the Internet trying to find out what would do what.
I ended up using a combination of MS Paint, www.gifworks.com, and Adobe ImageReady.

Then I seperated the frames, zoomed in, added to, got rid of, and/or edited each pixel that needed work, in order to get the whole thing to move and blend the way I wanted it to when finished.

I created my own Dark Star background, (for the bottom layer).
I made Darkwing stand alone, tidied him up and reposed him a bit from the original, (another layer).
I made the spaces between the clouds transparent, then rounded and shadowed them a little more, (for the third layer).
Then I kicked out the frames that, in my opinion, made Darkwing look too jumpy, set him on the background for some of the frames, set the clouds over all (except for that one frame where the background stands alone), and timed it for a smooth appearance.

I learned so much, had a wonderful time doing it, and I'm excited to learn more. 

Gram, you can download the monkey, or you can start from scratch, or you can find any number of animated or non-animated gifs on the Web to edit and combine as you wish.
You can use just one layer, (one picture that changes slightly from frame to frame), or you can overlap seperate layers like I did, (2 of my layers change slightly from frame to frame, but my background layer remains stable).
I found the layers easier to work with here, as I wanted to reuse them sometimes, but that may not always be the case.

I've done some outrageous and very strange PowerPoint presentations, (just for my own amusement), and although this did remind me of PowerPoint a little bit, I don't believe I've come across the same sort of effects.
Then again, I wasn't using the MS Gif Animator, but I think I might go ahead and give it a try.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Well, I love Dark Star's avatar. Well done, Signature.

I would like to create one but have no Adobe. Costs too much. The one I would like is Coyote, from Roadrunner and Coyote (cartoon). I suppose what I would like to achieve is good old coyote falling or getting burnt to a crisp, like it happens inthe cartoons.

One day, I'll afford the programs and go for it. One of my favorite cartoons so far is this. Its very apt for me at TSG.

http://www.brown.edu/Students/Zeta_Delta_Xi/cartoon/images/heaven.jpg

See Ya

eddie


----------



## Gram123 (Mar 15, 2001)

Okay,
I've followed some bits of the advice given here (!) and created a (very) basic animated GIF, based on the the monkey from the Gorillaz artwork.
However, I have a few problems with it:

1) It's a bit basic - I'd like to jazz it up a little. The monkey opens his eyes and chatters a little and then the sequence is reversed so he returns to his original sleepy-eyed state.

2) It's 89 x 76 pixels

3) It's 57Kb

I guess if I could shrink it down to the 50 x 50 size, it would be smaller in (Kb) size, too. I tried to shrink the images in MS Paint, but it lost a lot of resolution. I'm not sure about the black background either. Maybe if I could make the background trasnparent that would also reduce (Kb) size?
I was wondering if someone would volunteer to take a look at it, and maybe shrink it for me in a different program? Or at least give me a little advice?

Thanks in advance!
Gram


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Gram: Did you just use the GIF program that is mentioned here in order to produce it? If so, I might have a go now, but I think I need a photo editing suite. What I mean is, can I produce my animated gif with Paint and the GIF program?

Regards

eddie


----------



## Gram123 (Mar 15, 2001)

Eddie - Yep.
I nicked the original picture from the official Gorillaz website, dragged it into Paint and edited it a bit at a time. I saved each edit and then inserted them in sequence into the GIF editor.

You don't need Adobe, although I think Paint may not be the ideal program, but it does work.

Gram


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Great 

I'll check on the maximum size and hopefully....

This GIF editor. Its online. Is that right?

Thanks

eddie


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Blimey, this is gonna be hard...

I want to make him walk then something to happen to him. How on earth.....??

I have to move his arms and legs. I assume, as I have never used Paint before, that as you save each bit, you can add a leg here and there.. 

Regards

eddie


----------



## Gram123 (Mar 15, 2001)

Eddie - no, you download it to your HD. The gifworks site that can help you edit it or add different effects *is* online.

Anyone thinking of helping me - I don't need as much as help as I did earlier. I used the site that signature used: www.gifworks.com and have 'transparified' the background of my GIF, so it's no longer black. I used the same program to reduce the size to 50 x 43, and it's now below the 20Kb limit. However, it has still lost a lot of quality through the shrinking.
Is there anything I can do to improve the pic quality?
I'll upload it onto TSG and use it as my avatar so you can see it.
The larger picture looks much better, so any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Gram


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

eddie5659

I was just fooling around but here's a start for you. Maybe some one more talented than I can refine it for you










buck


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Thanks Buck.

I have found a picture I like. 

I'm gonna have a go tommorow as I have the day off work. Might get it edited fully. I'm not that keen on Roadrunner but love wileecoyote. The edit bits will take me a while then I'll figure out how to aminate it.
Or someone here can help me.

Thanks for the avatar, btw, its good. How long did it take?

Regards

eddie


----------



## Gram123 (Mar 15, 2001)

Eddie - first up, go to View, Zoom, Custom and select 600 or 800%. Use the Select (dotted rectangle) to select an area and then cut (Ctrl X) or copy (Ctrl C) and paste (Ctrl V) an area such as a leg.
Then in the blank white area, or wrongly overlapped colours where you've cut the leg from, recolour the background using the Pick Colour (pipette) tool and then the Pencil tool.
It's a long drawn out process, the more colours the pic has, the more work you'll have ahead of you.
Also, Paint isn't vey good for changing the angle of a selection - it basically goes in 90 degree turns, which is not going to be a great way to make someone look as though they're walking.

Gram


----------



## Gram123 (Mar 15, 2001)

Okay, as you can see, I got the little guy uploaded. Any ideas?

Gram


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Thanks

Love the new one. I have a few ideas up my sleeve. What I'll do is have a go tomorow and if I struggle ( I will, no doubt), I'll let you know. 

Patience is a virtue, so they say. But I want it NOW!!!!! 

One question: in Paint, it is a bmp. but I need it as a gif, surely, for the gif animator. How can you convert it or is it not needed?

Thanks

eddie


----------



## Gram123 (Mar 15, 2001)

Eddie - File, Save As, in Save as Type select "GIF (*.gif)" and hey Presto!

I might spend some time cleaning up each of the 9 images I used, simplifying them, so there are less colours, at least it would look less grainy that way. Unless anyone else has any ideas?
I noticed on the GIFWorks site that there are some tools to sharpen/unsharpen your image, blur it, change contrast etc and if I could use this, it would affect the whole animation all in one go...

Gram


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

some installs of MS Paint don't recognize gif and jpg but you can get the add on filters here

http://www.geocities.com/one_human/advanced.html#mspaint_fix

buck


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Thanks Buck

Thats what I need. It only saves as BMP. I'll get it now.


Er, it says to save in here:

C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\grphflt 


C:\Windows\MsApps\Grphflt 

I don't have it....Hmmm

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Might have an animation soon. Its 180 frames as someone sent me a nifty little movie. Gonna take a while, then I have to resize it. Do I do this before or after the joining? I'll experiment.

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay

I'm joining it up, bacwards, in the GIF program I downloaded. I have had a go at resizing in there. No joy. However, the online one allows me to. The big question I need now answering:

What is the Maximum size for the avatar? H and W, and also Kb

This would be great as this little avatar, when its done, is like watching a clip. Well, it is, but you know what I mean.

Thanks

eddie


----------



## Gram123 (Mar 15, 2001)

Someone said it was 50 x 50 pixels, 20Kb.


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

eddie,

I read somewhere the max avatar size is 50x50 pixels, can't find where I read that, or the byte size limit.

I am having trouble getting a decent connection tonight, every thing's running real slow, and page-loadung time is trying my patience. (I want it _now_, too!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

If you go to the user area and try to change your avatar, it specifically says:

Use custom avatar
Note: the maximum size of your custom image is 50 by 50 pixels or 20000 bytes (whichever is smaller).


Now, may I pass go and collect my glass of wine!!!!!


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

AcaCandy,

Yes, and yes. Have you really been waiting all this time for a glass of wine?
If you have you've just redefined patience. 

Cheers,
DS


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

I got it to 50 x 40, but its 43kb. I assume this is okay as AcaCandy said that it could be either. Please let it be....Pleeeese.

Regards

eddie


----------



## Gram123 (Mar 15, 2001)

Eddie, I think it has to be both - those are the maximums, otherwise you could have a 5000 x 5000 pixel avaar so long as it was less than 20Kb!

You may have to omit some frames from the animation.

Gram


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Eddie
Standard size for avatar is 50x50 and must be less then 20K to be accepted. If you avatar is 60x40 or 70x30, (you get the drift)
I don't think that is a problem. 
Also most gif animators have an optimization feature which you can try and use before manually removing frames as Gram suggests. Before you use the optimizer save your work under a different name in case you error and cannot undo.
Another option is color selections which can be reduced.
Dave


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Resized, lost a few frames. What do you think?

eddie


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

Very nice


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Eddie
Super Job, well done!
Allot of work To make a good one eh!
Dave


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Thanks.  

It took me ages. First I had to set it up backwards. There was originally 190 frames. That was fun. Then, I kept resizing it but in the end took a few out (~90) to get rid of the pauses.

And thanks, Davey, for slowing it down and that little OUCH bit. How did you do it?

Thanks

eddie


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Eddie
Changed your frame durations to 15/100 of a second. Also captured a copy of you last frame and added the ouch text and 
changed its duration to 100/100 or 1 second.
Dave


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Ah, now I know.

One day, I'll do another one but then I have only so much patience. 

Did you do that with the online GIF program?

eddie


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

No unfortunatly gifworks is limited.
The program I use breaks each frame in separate images and allows each to be set.
Dave


----------



## DoyceJ (Jul 12, 2001)

What did ya'll expect from a duck.


----------



## Mike C UK (Mar 12, 2001)

Doyce my friend, you've got a real problem about ducks, ain't ya?

Dom't you think it's time you saw a therapitht!

You know, you're desthpicable!


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Doyce: I like yours. I remember the first time I saw the first one: the computer guy. I was a t work at the time and had to show someone. We all get like that sometimes. Its as if the computer or monitor is out to get you. 

btw, what do you have against ducks? Curiuos now.

eddie


----------



## DoyceJ (Jul 12, 2001)

I guess its a childhood trauma thing. My mom is a duck freak. Can she collect those cute little "clean" ceramic ones? Noooo. They had to be real. Any of you ever kept ducks in town, in a pen? Noisy, nasty little things. The worst part, are you ready for this, they lay eggs. Yep, big, monstrous eggs that some people have the temerity to think should be eaten and sometimes force their children to do the same. Im gagging, gotta stop.

Gimme chickens anyday.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Ah, now I see

Mine collects Owls. Loves the things, but thank god, hasn't any in the house.

There was once, ahem, when I missed her birthday. My memory is like a sieve sometimes. Anyway, rushed out to buy here an owl. In Bradford?!? 
Well, it took a while of seaching and this thing cost 100 pounds and is a collectors item. My mum said she wished I forgot more often 

She's into astromony and I'm thinking of buying here a piece of Venus, mars, and the moon for christmas.

http://www.innovations.co.uk/gus/pr...ra=&mscs_sid=BJLMKEBCQDS92GMU00A3HW33SPR09GQC

Regards

eddie


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

...........ain't no luck, I learned to duck.

Quack Quack Quack..........aka DUCK LOL

DS


----------



## DoyceJ (Jul 12, 2001)

_ *SEE WHAT I MEAN!!!!* _


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

eddie, have a look at  this ,
it might be cheaper... 

My wife named a star after me some years ago, as a birthday gift - but in the process of a move we lost the documentation  , heckuva thing to lose (but that wasn't all we lost).

At that time the stars to be named were of a magnitude requiring binoculars or a very dark sky. If you ever get to see an updated star chart, look around the constellation Auriga, you might pick out a star with a two-word name that starts with an R, the second beginning with a T....that will be my star. (otherwise scan the area with binocs, you'll see me but won't know me.)

An unlikely name for a celestial body to be sure, I wish I had known, I most likely would have had her registered it as "Darkstar".


(PS, there are so many animated avatars in this thread it's taking too long to load!)


----------



## cwolfe98 (Jul 12, 2001)

RT - sorry for the long load time  

Everyone - just wanted to say thanks! 
I have been quietly reading this thread and now I have a nice new avatar. 
I downloaded the MS GIF animator. I tweaked and shrunk this gif to 50x50 to fit the avatar req. I can't say I made it myself, but I did drop a few frames and increased the time on a few others, and resized it the hard way. (copy frame by frame from MS Gif ani - paste to p.brush - saved as gif - resized it in ArcSoft Photo Studio - and put it all back together again in MS Gif ani.) - ~whew!~
Anyways, I have learned a lot from this site! (Not ~only~ the "fun" stuff.)
Thanks!


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Thanks, RT, for the link. the reason why I was going for the bit of planet is that a friend of mine is getting a piece, and I thought "why not?"

Yes, naming a star would be a great idea. She's got all the charts, etc, so that may be a birthday pressie as well. Its in Feb.

About the animated avatars....should I shorten mine? I felt really proud when I got it loaded up.

eddie


----------



## DoyceJ (Jul 12, 2001)

No, leave it. It breaks up the monotony when Im reading those boring tech manuals you post.


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

Oh, no, leave the animations, they're all great! (Load time isn't _that_ long  ) Never should I be accused of stifling all this wonderful creativity!
Perhaps I'm jealous  , I may get my own animated avatar when I feel the need...there's lots of good tips and instruction in this thread.


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

Hi all,

There is some very nice avatars here, I like all of them.

I tried to post this last nite and it wasn't here this am. hmmm, I've read that it just happens sometimes.

When I started this thread the last thing on my mind was that it would receive so many replies. I think it has turned out to be very helpful for all of us, and even though we may disagree about other topics........ I am amazed at how we all have helped each other out here. This has been a win/win for all. 

Thanks all for your help here, I'm happy with my avatar although the credit due for the creation all goes to 'signature'...........I suppose that if anyone still needs to learn about all of this is me, and I will.

DS


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

Hi guys, 

I upgraded my old M&M avatar with a flag...

Whaddya think?


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

I like it. And the way the camera flashes. 

Very good. 

We see the adverts now and then, but I like the Smirnoff advert with the dog playing the piano. You may see it over there, I don't know.

And I'll keep my animation. I still enjoy watching it.

eddie


----------



## DoyceJ (Jul 12, 2001)

Im guessing that an advert is a commercial??

Looks good Mac. 

Me, Im just lazy. Lost a bunch of stuff I was working on for a avatar and a tribute and just havent had the heart to start over.

*Confession* Eddie, I lied. Not about the avatar, its great. I dont really read your tech manuals.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

You Don't??? 

Wahhhhhh, after all that effort with cut and paste.


----------



## DoyceJ (Jul 12, 2001)

I studied and studied.....and when I wake up I still dont know what they said.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Eddie, it's ok....don't cry....Doyce is too busy having Duck eggs for breakfast! No time for manuals.......

And by the way, what's wrong with duck eggs???????


----------



## DoyceJ (Jul 12, 2001)

I thought you were my friend? 

ugh, hack, cough, sputter and spit...should have known better than to tell you that. No worries about playing kissy kissy with you.










(None that I'd admit to anyway.)


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You avoided my question.....

WHAT'S WRONG WITH DUCK EGGS???????


----------



## DoyceJ (Jul 12, 2001)

First of all, they are part of the process to create *MORE DUCKS*....hey wait....maybe......if I had eaten more, hmmm, I might not be plauged by them now and forced into a confession that in turn is biting me in the butt. Naw, its never that easy.

Too rich, they make me gag. Always did. I thought it was cool the first time until I took a bite. But, you know mom's. *It's good for you, you eat chicken eggs don't ya'?? You'll sit there till you do!!*

Thank you for reviving the trauma. Ugh, I'm gagging again.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Sounds to me more like the male theory......

I don't like tomatoes, honey...there's no tomatoes in this recipe of yours, is there....why, of course not dear....ok, great, tomatoes don't agree with me.....he still lives the morning.....

Honey, you didn't put sour cream in this recipe did you.....why, of course not dear, I know you don't like sour cream......he eats it, is happy and lives til morning.....

Must I go on?????

Guess you've never had a goose egg?????   


And WAIT a second.....aren't chicken eggs a part of the process of creating more chickens??????


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Only had chicken myself. 

Though, I do lurrve fish. Anything to do with them. My mates hated Britany, in France. It was a fishing town. I was in heaven.

I like squid, prawns, cockles, muscles, most fish, especially pike. And, in Greece, I tried octopus. Strange texture, but I won't go on. Doyce will be gagging soon.

hey, AcaCandy, as you have Wonder Women as your avatar, and we all know why, how about one where she spins in that circle?

Or does she go into the phone booth? Whoops, speaking American. Should be phone box. 

eddie


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

Perhaps we need some avatar eggs for creating more...you know..


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hehe, I was just thinking that the other day......my truth rope still works....I'll take that as a volunteer offer to fix my avatar and make my rope spin......twirl, or whatever rope is supposed to do!


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

Okay, you're all getting out of control..............again?

AcaCandy is making sure Doyce is gonna eat some duck eggs if it kills him......Just hold your nose darlin' you won't even taste 'em, now wasn't that yummie?......of course you do.... now open big for the next little bite dear.......yum, yum, oh yummie. would you like some milk to chase that?......... oh dear let me let you breathe first....... You're not gonna get sick now, lookie here we're almost all done now.LOL

eddie you mentioned sea food? or I guess you were talking 'bout things like shell fish and octupus and squid..... how about squid in it's own ink? I've seen it served that way.

I recall a few years back while staying in Puerto Vallarta, I'd gotten pretty 'ripped' on some of those pinaple type 'booze to the max' drinks that they serve in a coconut half........ AcaCandy knows what I'm talking 'bout......anyway I was soooooo hungry I ordered a mixed seafood dinner thingy......

.......that was the first time I ate some of these strange squigley things all diced up and pretty on a big lettuce leaf with a pinaple side thingy, I was fine with it until they told me I just ate "Flipper" and a few other choice sea entrees. I turned green and flushed out big time.....
Point being Doyce you hace to get 'hammered' first then you'll be just fine with duck eggs.

AcaCandy what is the alcohol called that is made by the native indians in the PV area etc. It is clear in color, and it is not made from blue agave I think they make it from a plant called maguey, or maguei? I't is hallucigenic I can attest(sp) to that......I won't go into details
They would not allow it to be brought into the US (probably a good idea) I partied with some people that bought like four bottles of it and bought four bottles of Bacardi clear, then they carefully steamed the Bacardi seal on the cap, poured it somewhere else and then poured this "alcohol" stuff in the Bacardi bottles and carefully put the Bacardi seal back on the caps.
That was some good stuff......

DS


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Truth Rope? 

I'm a bit lost there

eddie


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

eddie,

ROTFLMAO.....we posted at the same time and there is a real irony going on.
I was asking ACACandy if she knew.......
then I posted and saw Truth Rope..................LMAO Big time.


----------



## cwolfe98 (Jul 12, 2001)

DS - I know in the Queretaro area of Mexico there is a drink called "Pulque'' (spelling might not be correct.) Kinda like moonshine, (not bought in stores or clubs ... its gotta be homemade.) but it is made from the same plant tequila comes from. If ya let it ferment just right... ~WOW!~ Good stuff! It is prolly way over 100 proof and.... ~~oooh the colors  ~~


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

cwolfe and DS, I think you're thinkin' of Mezcal.....muy peligroso......worse than one tequilla, two tequilla, three tequilla, floor!!!!  

and DS....NOBODY knows what's in those coconut shells.....you people still drink those? hehehehe


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

AcaCandy: I have found some moving pics. Do any of these tickle your fancy?

http://utenti.tripod.it/FornaUS/WW/bendbar.gif
http://utenti.tripod.it/FornaUS/WW/struggle.gif
http://utenti.tripod.it/FornaUS/WW/sword.gif
http://utenti.tripod.it/FornaUS/WW/bullets.gif
http://download.tripod.it:81/fornover/WW/feminum.gif
http://members.it.tripod.de/fornover/WW/japanese.gif
http://download.tripod.it:81/fornover/WW/zardor.gif
http://download.tripod.it:81/fornover/WW/DARK.gif
http://download.tripod.it:81/fornover/WW/irac.gif

eddie


----------



## DoyceJ (Jul 12, 2001)

Alright, I gave ya'll enough time to get it out of your system. No, it is not *PSYCHO*logical. Like I said, I was psyched the first time. Just dont like the taste.

*I like chickens*...and their eggs.

Never had goose. Had the chance once. Looked at them, thought DUCK, declined. Its only duck eggs that do it. I dont like a lot of things but duck eggs...gag.

Well, and of course there's mushrooms. Almost forgot them. Been trying for years to like them. But...gag.

I have eaten dog, cat (HUGE smile here), octopus eyes (fried with a tangy b-b-q sauce, balut (get this-duck eggs cultivated just before hatching then buried for several months, pop a hole in each end and SUCK real hard, not much different from oysters except the bill), monkey (on a stick), fried squid tentacles, bees, ants, grasshopper legs, worms and much more.

Got any moving avatars where Wonder gets beat up?


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

AcaCandy,

I just thought of the name it is called "Rejilla" (reh-he-ya) It is not mezcal....no,no-no, no-no.

Esto es diferente de el mezcal, el mezcal es bueno pero esto es mucho mejor.....
Habla usted espanol senorita AcaCandy? yo creo que si, por lo menos un poquito no?

Aqui muchas personas hablan espanglish. hehehe, pero yo hablo espanol (castellano) que es el propio y que ensenan alli donde esta usted, en la ciudad y no en el campo.

Vive usted senorita AcaCandy cerca de la universidad de Mejico? 

DS


----------



## DoyceJ (Jul 12, 2001)

Un pato espanol, que? Bueno para una tortilla espanola grande. Y que injusticia con mezcal? Nada lo entibia arriba mejor antes de escuela en esas mananas curruscantes de Arizona. 

He he, Macho Pato.


----------



## Gram123 (Mar 15, 2001)

Doyce said:


> I have eaten dog, cat (HUGE smile here), octopus eyes (fried with a tangy b-b-q sauce, balut (get this-duck eggs cultivated just before hatching then buried for several months, pop a hole in each end and SUCK real hard, not much different from oysters except the bill),


Is that the bill as in the cost, or the bill as in the beak?!

Eddie - That Smirnoff ad with the dog really annoys me, not least because it's a female dog with a male voice...

Gram


----------



## DoyceJ (Jul 12, 2001)

This is 2001. Thats almost normal...........almost.

The beak.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Gram: It is? I never realised. I just like his/her expression with the forehead when playing the piano. My favorite one with the animals is the one for Bicardi Breezer, where the cat went to the nightclub. The first one that started them all off, with the dancing.

I'm sad. Sorry

Good news, so far, on the job front. I have been asked by 2 managers for a job. Agreed to one, but if the other needs me, I'll go there. 95% sure I'm not gonna be jobless. Beer tonight, anyone?

btw, does everyone speak Spanish? I only learnt a bit of French. Its hard enough with that, all the male and female words, for the same thing. 

Regards

eddie


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

Parla vu france eddie? 

Doyce, now there is a novel idea, duckegg burritos oh yumie


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Je ne comprand pas? Dark Star

As you can tell, not good at writing it. Off the top of the old head:

Je m'apelle eddie. 

Bonjoir. Je voudrais un grande bier, sil vous plait.

Ca Va? 

qui, tres bien.

Da da!!!

Back to work I doth go

eddie


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RT _
> *Perhaps we need some avatar eggs for creating more...you know..  *


Well I update your sig because I like the background. So I added some fireworks to it in PhotoImpact. Did not come out just the way I wanted but it still ok.
I have another one that is slower too.
So it's yours to use as you want.


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

hewee,

That's too nice for RT to just have, I mean it's your creation and all, and not that it should make any difference but I mean RT is cool and all but I mean you know what I mean don't you?

Okay RT I think hewee is willing to trade you for something nice, like you got any nice collectable baseball cards? Tops brand comes to mind, but its no big, if you don't we're not picky right hewee? I mean like were not talking ebay price range, but dang I like it too and.............LOL

DS


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Hey all I did was take someones else icon and let a program do the rest to it. I did not have to do it frame by frame so it was easy.

But hey I am like most and like money.

Ok Dark Star asked am I a he or she?

I am a he and as a kid my day called me hewee and that is how I got the name hewee.

Here is a old B&W that I played with and made a .gif of hewee.
So now you all know what I look like.
Well that is as a kid.


----------



## kenn8 (Nov 1, 2001)

Please let me know what an "Avatar" is? Thanks


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

http://forums.techguy.org/misc.php?s=&action=faq&page=1#avatar

The above link should answer that question!

I've also answered this at your other post.

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?s=&postid=267444&t=6378#post267444

It's basically the picture underneath my name!


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

All I have to barter is a possibly bad mobo, I'm not willing to let go of my comic book collection yet 

LOL, DS, hewee!

BTW, I use PhotoImpact, too, a pretty good program, but rather awkward to use don't you think?

And I like it! thank you very much!!!

Unfortunately, I can't use it here as it exceeds the 20kb limit.
Perhaps you've given me an egg to crack?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I love PhotoImpact 6 and want the new PhotoImpact 7 but may just wait and get version 8 next year.

I am still learning to use PhotoImpact and have found that there are things that you try to do and you can't but then I found out the way to to it is make a copy of what ever and open a new and paste it into a new image and make a Object out of it.
You can do so many more things if you turn them into Objects first. You right click on your image and click ALL and right click again and pick Object.

But hey you can do what I did to your Avatar to then.
Also make a copy of it and open it up it Ulead GIF Animator and see if you can cut out frames or just pick one of the frames and use it.

So I Optimize it again but it only made it 0.1 KB smaller. :-(
Tried other ways and I can only get it down to 22.2KB. But I bet there is a way to do it still.
Maybe just start over and make a new one with less fireworks will cut down on the file size. 29 frames were added to your Avatar to make the fireworks so that added to the 1.44 KB that your was.


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

Thanks, hewee, ole chap!

I have the old 4.2 v of PhotoImpact, it doesn't support animations, apparently - unless I'm (typically) missing something...
The object tip has turned out to be a good one, thanks again!

I'll probably have to use the online gif animator prog mentioned earlier.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

PhotoImpact 6 came with Ulead Gif Animator 4.0

But go here and get for free Ulead Gif Animator 2.0

They have version 1.0 but that has a lot of it gray out so you can't use it but it works and was free at Ulead web site long ago. Plus version 1.0 has a nag to upgrade.

So 2.0 sounds like a full free version so go for it.

http://www.sonofspyfreeware.com/pricelessgraphics.html#AnimationEditor


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

For some reason I can't get there. All attempts gives a "Page cannot be displayed..."

I even snicked the URL down to http://www.sonofspyfreeware.com/, ( a suspicious sounding address, esp. take out the "free"  )
and get the same page error.

I'll try some more later _(shrug)_.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yea I can't get there either.:-(

How it's not gone because there is a lot of software there.

Yes you can go to http://www.sonofspyfreeware.com
and there are links to all the other parts of the site. If you click on "pricelessgraphics" or http://www.sonofspyfreeware.com/pricelessgraphics then it has the software plus links to the home page of who the software is from. That way you can read up on any of it to see just how the free software works. You know how some may be free but not everything works or you get nags etc. 
That Ulead Gif Animator 2.0 is a full working version too it said.

Bookmark it and try later.

You can look http://download.cnet.com

Multimedia & Design

http://download.cnet.com/downloads/0-10012.html?tag=dir

CoffeeCup GIF Animator sounds good but coffeeCup Free HTML is Spyware. So who knows?


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

RT

This one http://www.mindworkshop.com/alchemy/gifcon.html is $20. shareware but does not self destruct after the trial period.

A nag does try to get you to pay though

buck


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Hey great

If it's like there Graphic Workshop, not the Graphic Workshop Professional I have you only get a nag when you close the program so that's ok.

You may want the Graphic Workshop Professional also but read the setup and when you install it, it will ask if you want to use it to open file types with Graphic Workshop Professional. Say No or it will take over file types.
On the Graphic Workshop one I have you can go to the setting and turn the file types on and off but the Professional version you can not.

Also after I installed Graphic Workshop I copied it to a zip and I can run it from there. I even formated my drive but the Graphic Workshop still works without have to install it again.

I think they have the Graphic Workshop there someplace but only see the Professional version now.

Have fun now.


----------

